# Next Star on FoodNetwork



## SizzlininIN (Jun 6, 2005)

Curious............did any of you awesome people send in a tape for a shot at this? I watched a few episodes last night for the first time.


----------



## kleenex (Jun 6, 2005)

I did not send anything in.  I do think all the people on that show are not bad cooks.

And all organic food cooking show is not a bad idea, but they did not choose that person.

The challenges so far on that show have been good ones.

Loved the idea of trying to frost a cake with a potato peeler.

I do think the winner is going to need a couple weeks of practice time working with the camera and working on timing.

The winner only gets a 6 episode run on the Food TV network, Not much of a prize if you ask me.


----------



## kleenex (Jun 13, 2005)

I hope they give the winner some training time, it looks like they all need it.


----------



## jkath (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm currently rooting for that wacky guy, Michael.


----------



## The Z (Jun 13, 2005)

kleenex said:
			
		

> I hope they give the winner some training time, it looks like they all need it.


 
In all fairness, it seems that the producers are going out of their way to make things _challenging_ for those who are, obviously, already nervous.  I think that they'd all do well if they were 'supported' instead of presented with undue challenges.  I also think that it doesn't take very long to get into a 'zone' once you get something of a routine going.

Personally, I'm cheering for Deborah... I think she has a very TV-friendly look and a nice personality.  Some of them seem to be trying too hard to have an 'over-the-top' personality, which turns me off from the git-go.






Deborah Fewell


----------



## jkath (Jun 13, 2005)

I think Deborah would do well in any nationwide show - I forgot about her - she's so polished...and did you see the goodie she made on her entrance video? YUM!
(but I still like the wacky guy)


----------



## ironchef (Jun 13, 2005)

I wish Food Network would just try and go back to the old days when it was more about teaching new ideas and techniques; when it was about inspiration. They lost me as a viewer (except for a select few shows) a long time ago. And I remember when I could watch that channel and all of their programs for hours at a time.


----------



## kleenex (Jun 14, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> I'm currently rooting for that wacky guy, Michael.



Going for the Gay duo.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 14, 2005)

Im with Jkath on this one.


----------



## jkath (Jun 14, 2005)

The wacky guy reminds me of Peter Brady.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 14, 2005)

Looks more like Greg than Peter.


----------



## jkath (Jun 14, 2005)

I see Peter.


----------



## middie (Jun 14, 2005)

he looks like peter to me too


----------



## jkath (Jun 14, 2005)

but every time I tried to post his pic, it kept giving him the photo labotomy....he has tons of hair on top.


----------



## The Z (Jun 14, 2005)

That's what happened when I tried to post a picture of Deborah, too... I needed to do a search for a different one...


----------



## jkath (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks, Z! 
I changed it, only now instead of a photolobotomy, he just has a teeny tiny head.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 14, 2005)

he reminds me of mickey dolenz of the monkees.


----------



## jkath (Jun 14, 2005)

yeah, but can he do the characters and voices like Mickey, all the while dressed in hideous polyester? Actually, I believe he could. Did you see where he sliced a red bell pepper and made it into "earrings.....or perhaps a brooch?"


----------



## kleenex (Jun 20, 2005)

Well this week they dumped two stars from the show.  Hair boy and Fatso.

The Gay Duo is still alive.


----------



## The Z (Jun 20, 2005)

kleenex said:
			
		

> Well this week they dumped two stars from the show. Hair boy and Fatso.


 
Good.  I, personally, didn't care for either of them.  I guess our preferences in this are somewhat related to what shows we mentioned on another thread.  I don't really like the kooky cook... personality is ONE thing but kooky is another...  I can actually take Alton Brown _for a while_ because, while a little kooky, he's also very informative.

Still cheering Deborah (but also liking Susanna more now, too).


----------



## kleenex (Jun 21, 2005)

I agree Alton is a little kooky, but very very informative.


----------



## luvs (Jun 21, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> I see Peter.


 
    you're right, lol!


----------



## college_cook (Jun 21, 2005)

Personally, I've liked Hans from the start.  He seems to know his food well, and has good ideas.  I always like watching him in his challenges.


----------



## nytxn (Jun 22, 2005)

I miss cable...


----------



## jkath (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey, Ron - you have all of us - We're way more entertaining!


----------



## kleenex (Jun 27, 2005)

The gay duo wins a 6 episode run on the food network.


----------



## middie (Jun 27, 2005)

i'm kind of bummed they let hans go. i think he should have got it. but i also like the couple that did win.


----------



## luvs (Jun 28, 2005)

i wanted eric to win.
he had the best personality. he made me laugh alot, too. 
i was rooting for the 2 that won to win, though, too. but it's sad for the woman that lost. she had a natural talent and could've gone far.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 28, 2005)

I never even caught an episode... oh woe is me.  lol


----------

